# FEE PAID Women who have donated their eggs on a number of occasions



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

I'm looking to speak to women who have donated their eggs on multiple occasions. Must be happy to be photographed & identified. It's for a piece for the Daily Mail. You will be able to read and approve your contribution to the piece prior to publication.
Fee: £400
Thanks so much.
Sam x
[email protected]


----------

